# Can someone recommend a UK site that sells NS RCM and dongle please



## Bubbypop (Jan 10, 2019)

Any UK sellers ?


----------



## RichKK (Jan 10, 2019)

I've got a brand new SX Pro for sale, if you're interested?

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-os-pro-for-sale-uk.527012/


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 15, 2019)

https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/， if you mean the SX Pro or SX Gear, check here.
*ModMySwitch.co.uk (Ships from UK)*
*Mod3DScard.com (Ships from USA/EU if option selected)*
*OnlyPlayUK.com (Ships from E.U.)*
*GameGadgetsUK (Ships from E.U.)*
*Online-Trends.net (Ships from E.U.)*
*Cymods.co.uk (Ships from the E.U.)*


----------

